# Harman P-61-2 Pro...Cons



## jo2fst4u (Oct 14, 2009)

hey All I just picked up a deal on a Harman P-61-2 can anybody tell me the good and the bad of this stiove. along with any tips to make it run at it's best?


Thanks

Jeff


----------



## jo2fst4u (Oct 14, 2009)

nobody


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 14, 2009)

I think the P61 is a tank. To make it run best keep feeding it pellets  :cheese: . I'm a big fan of setting the "feed adjuster" to 4 and ignore it....seriously. Make sure to clean the feeder box every year, and wipe down the ESP probe with a damp cloth after every few tons. Not much else to worry about. Read the manual....of course, and follow instructions. Excellent machine. Good luck.


----------



## jo2fst4u (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks! The auto igniter don't work right now. Any info as to how i can test it and get the parts?

Do you use the stove temp or the room temp with the sensor? I have it on the room temp set at 75 and the feed is on 3 and the LO TO HI is in the middle


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 14, 2009)

Room temp with the sensor, I never use room temp. I like the stove temp..that way I can estimate how many pellets I'm using and how long between fill ups. If the ignitor is not working....1st- check to make sure you have a p61A (auto light), make sure the ignitor switch is in the auto position, turn stove on and wait a few minutes (5-6). If there is no sparks or anything open the front door and put you hand NEAR (but not on) the burnpot. If you feel no heat go ahead and tap the burnpot with your finger. If its cold you need a new one, common part at most dealers. If you feel heat then it might just be dirty and need to be cleaned out. If you use the room temp then the machine will take care of itself, just keep adding pellets, scrape burnpot every couple days and let her rip. Set that "feed adjuster" to 4. Trust me, turning it up will not make you burn more pellets. Do a search here and you can find discussion about the feed adjuster. If you have multi-meter you can check the ignitor for resistance (i think normal is around 47-50 ohms).


----------



## jo2fst4u (Oct 14, 2009)

my Stove is a "P61-2" No a but ut has the switch on the control panel to auto light. Is the igniter under the burn pot behind the 2 screws? Also how can i tell how old this stove is?


Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## BubbRubb (Oct 14, 2009)

Not sure about your P61, but my P68 has a little plate on the back of the hopper that has the mfg date on it.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 14, 2009)

i don't know how you can tell the age honestly, whats the serial #? Yes, igniter under burnpot behind little door with wing nuts. Use a old paintbrush and jab it into the igniter to clean it out, or unbolt it and drop it out the hole. If you pull the igniter out, make sure to feed some slack from behind the stove (usually a blue and yellow wire combination that enters the feeder just below and to the right of the auger motor). When you reinstall the igniter or a new one, make sure to pull the slack back through the machine so that the connecters are away from all the heat or they'll melt and arc and you'll neede another igniter.


----------



## jo2fst4u (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok here is the info on the back Model P61-2 ---Ser# 01J015


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 14, 2009)

hmm, sure thats a "J" in there? I think the P61-2 just means it doesn't have the micro switch on the feeder like the old invincible. Your stove maybe had the igniter added afterwords in a retrofit. Well, your machine isn't ancient, just old-ish  :cheese: .


----------



## jo2fst4u (Oct 14, 2009)

yup it's a J 

Whats this "micro switch on the feeder" you speak of?


----------



## jo2fst4u (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of the controls


----------



## BJN644 (Oct 14, 2009)

That control panel looks just like the one on my new P43. Do the ignitor check like others have said, unfortunately Harman's seem to go through ignitors from what I've read on here. Other than that, keep it clean, feed it good pellets and you'll be very happy with your new stove. BTW, I run mine in room temp mode, I love the controlled even heat the stove puts out.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 14, 2009)

the micro switch is a litle black switch with a silver arm that is connected to the feeder cam assembly that gets "clicked" every time the auger rotates. Its only on the older P61's and invincible models....to my knowledge. That is indeed the board for the P61A (same as all the auto light models). I've never seen a letter in the serial #'s.


----------



## jo2fst4u (Oct 14, 2009)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> the micro switch is a litle black switch with a silver arm that is connected to the feeder cam assembly that gets "clicked" every time the auger rotates. Its only on the older P61's and invincible models....to my knowledge. That is indeed the board for the P61A (same as all the auto light models). I've never seen a letter in the serial #'s.




Yoo were right...The Ser# is 011015 Doe this help to find out how old this stove is?


Also this is going in a Mobile Home...I see that there is a spot on the back to knckout for a fresh air intake, this has never been used from the looks. Do i need to hook up the Fresh air kit? What the Pro and cons of the fresh air intake?

Sorry for all t he dumb questions.


Jeff


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 14, 2009)

only dumb question is one not asked, no worries. For Mobile home you MUST use fresh air intake. As far as the Pro's and Con's of the OAK (outside air kit) you will find much debate amongst the savy people on Hearth.com. But, for your application it matters not, you MUST have (so says the code, and the owners manual). All I can tell from that serial number is that its not new, and likely to be more than 5 years old. Do you have original owners manual? The Warrantee registration may be in there with the original purchase date. You can download the manual from Harman's web site if you do not have one.


----------



## jo2fst4u (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the help.....

I have it set on "stove temp" in the middle of the low---hi setting
Feed rate is on 4
temp is on 75

Seems to run pretty good right there


Anymore tips?

Jeff


----------



## Kenny1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Remember to wear a dusk mask when cleaning the stove - here is a link to a cleaning guide:

http://www.homewarmth.com/38&61cleaning;.html


Enjoy the new stove!

Kenny

EDIT - BTW do you have a manual for the stove?  If not, you should be able to download one from the Harman website.


----------



## tkrock (Oct 15, 2009)

jo2fst4u said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the help.....
> 
> I have it set on "stove temp" in the middle of the low---hi setting
> Feed rate is on 4
> ...



Your feed reate will vary with the size of pellets... but 4 is a good starting point.  You may or may not be aware, when running in Room temp with the blower set between low and hi, it actually determines itself if the need for more hot air is there, it will run hi, if very little heat is needed, it will run low or turn the fan off completely.  But it could still stay lit.  It will only shut its self off completely if it can't maintain the fire within the 3 degrees of your setting.  Stove temp mode works as well if you want just a constant heat from it.  But I think if you give Room temp a chance, you'll learn to like that best and you can set it and forget it.  It's pretty hard to mess this stove up.  You will be glad you got a harman.


----------



## jo2fst4u (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the great tips....I paid $700 for it with all kinds of pipe. I ran it straigt out about 3 feet and put the Dryer looking cap on it. This stove puts out some good heat! I like the room temp setup I used it last night when we got up in the AM it was 72 . How many bags do you use in a 24hr looks like one bag per day??? Does it hold 2 full bags. I have only put one in at a time.


----------



## Johnnyguitars (Oct 15, 2009)

I have had one going on seven years.  I love it.  Never had a problem with it.  Room temp mode puts out great even heat.  Good luck with it.


----------



## jo2fst4u (Oct 15, 2009)

Another great night with the Harman. I set the room temp to 75 and went to bed woke up it was 73 in the other end of my place


----------



## jo2fst4u (Oct 18, 2009)

Well today I tore it down and gave it a good cleaning. Inside and out removed all covers ran the vac got out the brush for all the fan fins...opened up the igniter opening and it was packed cleaned it all out and the Auto igniter work great. Also hook the OAK kit...It's working so good it will run you out of here ....I am burning Pro pellets from tractor supply seem to work well low ask and the glass is clean and it's HOT!!


----------

